# Seattle Haunting (or lack of)



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Why isn't haunting very big in the Seattle area? Is it the weather?

I went to Detroit on a business trip one October and I started exploring the area around my hotel. It seemed like there was a haunted house of some kind on every corner! I wished home was a little more like that. The more time I spend on hauntforum, etc the more I realize that there just isn't that much going on in the Seattle area. Anyone else from the Pacific NW feel me?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I feel ya Scottzilla! I grew up in Utah, they have tons of pro-haunts and home haunts. Then when I moved to Seattle it was all gone. I think they still have the crappy radio station one at Southcenter every year but it’s not so good. But really that is it. With all the creativity people clam to have around here you would think Haunted Houses would be everywhere! It is a very sad thing, I agree.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

As a transplant from western to eastern Washington, I can tell you that over here they do the haunted corn mazes more than anything else. They are pretty good, but not a replacement for a good haunted house. 

I used to live over in the Bremerton / Poulsbo area. We always had at least two or three, but that was twenty years ago. I do remember a haunted house set up down at the pier near Ivars that wasn't too bad. A little heavy on the chainsaws, but not too bad.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Over here in Spokane it's pretty weak also. I saw an ad for actors for a haunted house but never made it to the haunted house so I don't know how it was.
That's why I say the area is ripe for the picking and I need to start a crew to do this.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

Mormons are known for their haunt talent. I don't know why but they're like fascinated by Halloween.


----------



## chrizzo (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree there is a real lack of haunts in the northwest i tend to think that it's due to the political correctness of the area (kids can't even wear costumes to school). I do know of a couple of good ones around but none close to the city that are any good. the best one that i have found is in buckley(worth the trip) and put on by a local theater group. I am not a big fan of all the corn mazes around here they aren't scary and i am not a big fan of being out in the weather. nice to know that there are some other north westerners on the site. let me know if you find any good haunts around the area.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I dont know about political correctness, but here in LA there are alot of haunts, and we are so PC. Granted we have the movie industry and thus sfx artist scattered around the valley, but we have alot of home grown not "in the industry haunts".

I wonder if seattle people just don't want to work so hard to have it ruined by rain/too cold/ or just "too cool" for halloween.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

From talking to convention promoters, Haunt owners, etc. it seems that other than California, there isn't as much of a turnout for Horror/Halloween shows on the West Coast, as there is on the East Coast...or sometimes the MidWest for that matter. I've complained, petitioned, pouted, done a lot to try to get more stuff to happen over here, but not with much luck. My last email to the people that run Haunt X, was, why no more Los Angeles shows, they were here 2 years ago, but got the same answer, not many people attend. Can't figure that one out.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

My guess is it's pure goegraphical size. Look how big the west coast states are compared to the East coast states. It's alot harder for people to physically go anywhere when the place is so sprawling. That's my experience. We have to drive EVERYWHERE to get ANYWHERE. Hell, even my job is over 30 miles from where I live. It's tough to hook up with like minded folks who live over 100 miles away. Not impossible, there is an active CA haunt group in Sacramento area but it would take me 5 hours to drive there. Not impossible, but damn inconvenient...plus there is no public transportation system to speak of. Plus, our seasons are not very fall-like...I could go on, but I've rambled enough.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I have another theory to throw out there...

Halloween is big in places that have "history" i.e. New England, the South... places that have the old haunted houses, the antibellium or older architecture and the old world (as much as the US can have anyway). 

The further west you go, the younger the cities, and the less history/age, the more edgy/cool/progressive the cities and towns consider themselves and less likely to do things like Halloween.


----------



## sarahtlee (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm from Vancouver of there is a serious lack of haunted houses here too. In fact, there's a lack of houses that celebrate Halloween at all. I live in a development of 40 houses - about 5 of those houses had a pumpkin out, it was ridiculous. I was so dissapointed when I lined up all 20 of my pumpkins, got out the tombstones and coffins, only to see that most houses had no decorations at all. I think it must be the rain and the lack of history in the area.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

In Connecticut it depends, in the city of Hartford you will some spots were people will have a type of house haunt up. Although if your triyng to haunt on the south side you would have better luck getting egged. I remember as a kid my parents had drive us to West Hartfrod since they didn't trust the Hartford area adults. Cant say I blame em.


----------

